# Water Wisteria/Peculiar Growth Makes Me Wonder If I Have Enough Light.



## crossCANADA (Jan 6, 2011)

From what i read about the wisteria is it can also be grown out of the water and the leaves have a different shape to them, they are more rounded. once you have them in the aquarium they seem to change into a skinnier leaf


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is my current wisteria forest. Its about 6 weeks old and started out with 8-10 5" stems. These are under high light.










I have grown it much the same under low light. Only difference is it grows bushier in the high light and taller in the low light.

If grown out of the water, the leaves are solid. They feather out when grown underwater, but take different shapes. You can see many "solid" leaves in the photo. 

It seems to get yellow quick in areas with algae growth. Mine is recovering from diatom algae and is getting greener.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wisteria was one of the first plants i got when I started in planted tanks, i've seen it change form a couple times. In certain low light conditions i've seen it go to the "solid", small round-ish leaf instead of the normal thin-lacy leaves when i bought it and it stayed that way until I increased the light intensity. With more light the lacier and larger the leaves will get.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

feral13 said:


> This is my current wisteria forest. Its about 6 weeks old and started out with 8-10 5" stems. These are under high light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you say low light would it be ok with 2x10w screw in cfl's in a ten gallon. i have it in a 20h with 2x24w t5ho and it grows uncontrolably so i have more than i know what to do with


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Low light for me was 2 17w T8's on a 29 gallon, I'd imagine 2-10w cfl's with some kind of reflector at all on a 10g would probably do fine to grow it.


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have also noticed the leaf size/shape seems dependent on temperature. When I initially planted my Wisteria I had that tank's temperature set at 76F, and the leaves all morphed to be very rounded (they were solid and almost shaped like holly leaves). I've since planted a number of shoots from those plants in other tanks at 80F, and their leaves take on a fluffy/wispy appearance like the photo feral13 posted.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

agimlin said:


> when you say low light would it be ok with 2x10w screw in cfl's in a ten gallon. i have it in a 20h with 2x24w t5ho and it grows uncontrolably so i have more than i know what to do with


I do not remember the specs, but it grew in a 10g with one of those light\hood combos. 

Its hard to tell in the photo but almost half of the leaves are solid and not bushy,


----------

